# My B14 in Hong Kong



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

with GA15DE Engine


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

is it just me but all i see is little red [X]


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Post Again~!*


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that front bumper is teh hawtness


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i would do anything for the front half of your car


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, what an awesome grill! Anyone know what grill that is and where to find it? Is that front/side/rear stock? Wow, how come teh hong kong b14 looks so much better?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

The grill is stock...3 different types depend on the manu. year, mine is 1998(1997 model) which should fit the US's. 

The Body kit is made in HK (Scatched the front end by the previsou owner, I will fix it once I have got spare money)

From the eyes of us, we think the US's look much better than us....lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I will PM you with my shipping address. That way, you can send me your bumper and mirrors


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

omg liuspeed GET THAT STUFF


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Pat200sx said:


> omg liuspeed GET THAT STUFF


I'm pretty sure he already can. but I don't think you are looking to pay $4-600 for a bumper.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I will PM you with my shipping address. That way, you can send me your bumper and mirrors


Mirror? you mean the grill?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

stone said:


> Mirror? you mean the grill?


lol, no, the power folding mirrors


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> lol, no, the power folding mirrors


I don't have the power folded mirrors. It only Available in "super Saloon", (mine is EX Saloon)

If you are interested, I can look it up for you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

stone said:


> I don't have the power folded mirrors. It only Available in "super Saloon", (mine is EX Saloon)
> 
> If you are interested, I can look it up for you.


Oh, then nevermind. You're slightly less cool than before. :loser: 

:cheers:


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

*B14*



stone said:


> I don't have the power folded mirrors. It only Available in "super Saloon", (mine is EX Saloon)
> 
> If you are interested, I can look it up for you.



Yo bro, just happened to pass by and saw that, I am suprise that, your car is totally the same as mine. In a sense, same model with the ga15de model. Any idea who else own this model, so that we can have a small discuss how to mod the car, since it's a bit different from ga16de engine although only 100cc different.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

georgecheng said:


> Yo bro, just happened to pass by and saw that, I am suprise that, your car is totally the same as mine. In a sense, same model with the ga15de model. Any idea who else own this model, so that we can have a small discuss how to mod the car, since it's a bit different from ga16de engine although only 100cc different.


Are you from Asia?
As far as I know the GA15 is more popular in Asia compare to in US. Also Fourlong has the same model as well, in automatic. You are very welcome to add me in MSN / ICQ. btw, is yours LHD / RHD?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

stone-how can i get a set of those sideskirts? your car is NICE!


----------



## georgecheng (Jul 16, 2004)

stone said:


> Are you from Asia?
> As far as I know the GA15 is more popular in Asia compare to in US. Also Fourlong has the same model as well, in automatic. You are very welcome to add me in MSN / ICQ. btw, is yours LHD / RHD?


HI, yes I from asia(singapore). If possible do add me in your MSN, we will chat more there. 

My email is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

xt_out said:


> stone-how can i get a set of those sideskirts? your car is NICE!


I got it in one of the local bodykit shops in HK. But I am not sure it will fit with your U.S. Bumper.
Let me say it again, I really think the U.S. Sentra outlook is far more better than Sunny.
Especially the front-end. :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the skirts should fit a b-14 fine, yours is basically a more expensive looking sentra compared to how they come stock usdm. ignore the fact that mine only has 2 doors but the fenders are still the same. got any rear shots of your ride man?


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Well i know there would be many of us that would trade you front end for front end as well as other misc parts if you wanted USDM parts i bet we could make a deal for getting parts and sending them to you.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I will post some Rear End photos later today...


Exchange is nice, but we will hav big loss in shipping.
I will look for the grill(mainly used), skirts in my local areas. anyone interested?


btw, my ride back is crap, I am dying for ideas how to make it looks better...(I will post it tonight)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i love those skirts, i could probably help your ugly rear. show me what ya workin with!


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

My Back....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

maybe something like the car at this link?
http://nwnismo.com/profilephotoscale.php?path=userpics/10039/peter3.b.jpg&width=760


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

cud you find out how much it would be for one of those grills if u shipped it to the u.s.?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

xt_out said:


> i love those skirts


..I second that!!.. :thumbup: ..I'd like to get a pair.


----------



## 4trott (Apr 3, 2005)

hey guys,

We have those cars in Trinidad also. ( I myself have a super saloon modle ) with the same GA15 engine. Down here those grills are cheap ( dont actually know the price ) and the whole look of that car is standard except for the flair kit.My own carries the fog lights in the bumper and my back lights are yellow & red. The car looks great friend, i'd say a little bigger rims and keep the original look, the car is " sweet " as is.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

4trott said:


> hey guys,
> 
> We have those cars in Trinidad also. ( I myself have a super saloon modle ) with the same GA15 engine. Down here those grills are cheap ( dont actually know the price ) and the whole look of that car is standard except for the flair kit.My own carries the fog lights in the bumper and my back lights are yellow & red. The car looks great friend, i'd say a little bigger rims and keep the original look, the car is " sweet " as is.


if youde maybe get me one of the grills ide be willing to pay for it all and give you a bit of cash for the trouble also...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't think that grille will fit with the USDM b14 hood.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

i dont see why not, i think that chrome peice above it your looking at is attached to the hood itsself, one of the people who actually have this grill will have to confirm that thow.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

AL_Sentra said:


> i dont see why not, i think that chrome peice above it your looking at is attached to the hood itsself, one of the people who actually have this grill will have to confirm that thow.


Yes, it is attached to the hood. I think I will take it off soon, and of couse, I will show you guyz the picz.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

stone said:


> Yes, it is attached to the hood. I think I will take it off soon, and of couse, I will show you guyz the picz.



if u take it off and its still in good shape and everything can i have it? i pay for it and shipping or w/e


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

AL_Sentra said:


> if u take it off and its still in good shape and everything can i have it? i pay for it and shipping or w/e


Sorry man....one of the 4 clips on the grill was damaged before I own the car.
I wil lpost some pics here later on.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

stone said:


> Sorry man....one of the 4 clips on the grill was damaged before I own the car.
> I wil lpost some pics here later on.


thats still fine as long as theres no visible outside damage like it is broke in half and glued back together lol so what about the chrome peice on the hood, i really want that peice!


----------



## acidmadezero (Oct 18, 2005)

i love the sideskirts. all i can find for a b14 is extreme sides and they are shit. i hate the twist in the design. i saw a couple others comment on them but what are they called i would love to get those for mine. cuz the only altenative i found is to make my own and thats a pain.


----------



## B13 GTi-R (Sep 5, 2006)

the shits clean!


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

ur car looks dope... i personally like the usdm look more with the b14's, except for the autech version.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

NW200sx said:


> ur car looks dope... i personally like the usdm look more with the b14's, except for the autech version.


How about these update photo of my ride?










































still look dope? I am looking for a set of good shocks and springs lowering my ride a little bit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey stone.. where did you get that lip and is that a stock bumper


----------

